
Pilosa Performance – Billion Taxi Ride Dataset - jaffee
https://www.pilosa.com/blog/billion-taxi-ride-dataset-with-pilosa/
======
embyorg
Two questions. 1) What is Pilosa written in? 2) How would I implement Pilosa
in my own stack?

~~~
jaffee
1\. It is written in Go, and open source!
[https://github.com/pilosa/pilosa](https://github.com/pilosa/pilosa)

2\. It's going to depend on your use case, but generally you will be streaming
writes into your current data store as well as Pilosa. Then read queries will
be serviced by Pilosa, or by a combination of Pilosa and your system of record
depending on the data you need.

We're more than happy to help explore how you might use Pilosa - get in touch
with us on github, or through
[https://www.pilosa.com/about/#contact](https://www.pilosa.com/about/#contact)

